
Ask HN: As a developer, how can I get better at design and UX? - nullundefined
Hello,<p>I&#x27;m the sole developer of a SaaS product. Long story short, I&#x27;m great at backend and frontend development when it comes to functionality, and getting things done.<p>However, when it comes to creating a &quot;nice looking&quot; site&#x2F;app that looks and feels good, I suck. I&#x27;d like to get better. Any strategies to get better besides &quot;Keep trying and learning from your mistakes&quot;?
======
eschutte2
Some ideas: try finding a way to work in proximity to people who already have
those skills and see what you can pick up by osmosis - either by just sharing
a physical space or by hiring somebody for a while and working closely with
them.

Alternatively, spend some time focusing really closely on examples of work you
like, especially compared with some you don't, and think about why one works
better than the other. Imagine how small changes would impact the good design.

Finally, I think restraint is key in this situation. "First, do no harm" is a
much better angle than trying to create a masterpiece.

The most efficient approach will still be partnering with somebody who's
already good at this, though.

